# pkg_add on perl5.10 stuck version.pod



## qatanah (May 11, 2011)

Hi,

I'm trying to install some packages and whenever it reaches lib/perl5/5.10.1/version.pod it gets stuck there. No more outgoing/incoming bandwidth in my pc. I'm using FreeBSD 8.2.


Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2011)

Try reinstalling lang/perl5.10.


----------

